# 2016 Cruze Premier



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'd have a compression check done. Might be the infamous broken piston problem the early second gen engines had.


----------



## Cheregreen (Jul 19, 2020)

Will a code reader show this up?


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Cheregreen said:


> Will a code reader show this up?


Well for starters, you'd most likely have a P0300 code in that case and a flashing check engine light, but other things can cause this as well so take that with a grain of salt. I'm with @WillL84, you need to have a compression check performed. This will give you valuable information on the health of the engine and which direction of repair will need to be taken. No since in firing the parts cannon at the car until you know for sure that the engine is in good health. Most likely both issues are related to one another. Does the brake pedal feel normal? Does it take more effort to depress?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Could be a failed vacuum pump. But you need to get at least the codes read for free at a parts store in order to have somewhere to start. As mentioned DONT replace any parts until diagnosed.


----------



## Cheregreen (Jul 19, 2020)

nathanroe72 said:


> Well for starters, you'd most likely have a P0300 code in that case and a flashing check engine light, but other things can cause this as well so take that with a grain of salt. I'm with @WillL84, you need to have a compression check performed. This will give you valuable information on the health of the engine and which direction of repair will need to be taken. No since in firing the parts cannon at the car until you know for sure that the engine is in good health. Most likely both issues are related to one another. Does the brake pedal feel normal? Does it take more effort to depress?


They feel like they are grabbing/sticking but pads, calipers and rotors all look good.


----------



## Cheregreen (Jul 19, 2020)

I got a code reader and my husband said it says the #1 cylinder is misfiring. So now what?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Now you need to diagnose the misfire on cylinder 1. Inspecting for proper connection at the coil and fuel injector, Verifying ignition system is working and there is spark, and a compression test are in order the least intrusive and least tool intensive diagnostic procedures. If you don't have those skills or tools, it's time to visit a reapir shop. Your car should have a 5yr/60k mile powertrain warranty, so the dealer might be the best bet. You'll pay for diagnostics everywhere, butnat the dealer if it's covered, you won't


----------

